
Tracing from JavaScript to the DOM and Back Again - zspitzer
https://v8project.blogspot.com/2018/03/tracing-js-dom.html
======
jvilk
Well, this is useful! I recently built BLeak [0], an automatic memory leak
debugger for the client-side of web apps, which consumes heap snapshots during
the automatic leak debugging process.

I had to work around the DOM limitations of V8 heap snapshots by building a
JavaScript 'mirror' of DOM state that I could examine in the snapshots [1].
Perhaps I'll be able to strip out that logic and rely on the improved
snapshots!

[0] [http://plasma-umass.org/BLeak/](http://plasma-umass.org/BLeak/)

[1] Discussed in Section 5.3.2 of the preprint of our PLDI 2018 paper:
[https://github.com/plasma-
umass/BLeak/raw/master/paper.pdf](https://github.com/plasma-
umass/BLeak/raw/master/paper.pdf)

------
misterbowfinger
> Posted by Ulan Degenbaev, Alexei Filippov, Michael Lippautz, and Hannes
> Payer — the fellowship of the DOM

Nice

